# Do nots of running the biz



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> ...I wrote alot more to tell everyone how stupid they are but I decided to delte it.


looks like you were able to get your original message across in less than 20 words :Thumbs:


----------



## painter77 (Sep 22, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> "I am human just like you. I have problems just like you. I am going the extra mile to make sure I am fulfilling my responsibilities to you. You are an important person in my life. I put your needs above my own."
> 
> These justifications, in such circumstance, are valid.
> 
> ...


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Sometimes expressing your financial difficulties may encourage your employees to not waste time or money ...


----------



## ppmc (Jul 7, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> I'm not 100% sure, and it may take considerable thought later, but I think I just got called garbage.:cheesygri
> 
> Your going to have to step up a notch ppmc, if you want to even get close to some of the names I've been called.:Thumbs:
> 
> ...


no need to go back and forth here,I just do not think that the ppl who work for you and make your name good or bad deserved to be called MAGGOTTS.we are nothing without labor except one of many and we need to seperate ourselves to be better from the others.to call your labor maggotts even in a joking manner tells me you have no respect for other ppl and that you think you are above the rest wich tells me that you are the person I myself walks away from(someone who is always boasting)it gets old and me myself if I was ever called a maggott you would be finishing your job all on your own with or without paying me.


----------

